# Do you draw/render your anthros with hands/feet or paws?



## lawsuite (Aug 27, 2008)

Of course, by human-like hands or feet, I'm referring to solely the shape and bone structure.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 27, 2008)

i use the animal feet, with regular hands... usually have pads on the hands though.


----------



## krisCrash (Aug 27, 2008)

Humanlike feet with four toes, I think. But I really don't draw that much anthro xP

I also do that... humanized hoof thing, without digitigrade (sp?) legs and I think people find it a little weird.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2008)

I like to mix it up. I almost always use human hands and usually human feet (with or without pads for both). I have a few characters with digitigrade legs and paw pads, but they're more animal like overall, in general.

I do have one character that switches back and forth between digitigrade and plantigrade, but he's just a huge freak.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 27, 2008)

well i think human feet are kinda hard to draw, sorta really irregular in shape... i prefer digitigraded unless they are wearing shoes, hehe


----------



## Nylak (Aug 27, 2008)

Mine usually tend to drift to the more human side of things, but that's mainly just for...mechanical necessity.  What's the advantage of being bipedal if you don't have opposable thumbs, seriously?  Also, the flat-footed bone structure just makes more sense for a biped...sadly, because I struggle with drawing human-like feet.

With ungulates, I take a few more liberties, of course.  Hooved animals without hooves just don't do it for me.  X'D


----------



## belovedloveless (Aug 27, 2008)

I like to draw my Anthro's with human hands and animal feet.. :3


----------



## Gnome (Aug 27, 2008)

yep me too, big paws dor feet, hand mostly humanistc hands


----------



## Margolo-Blu (Aug 28, 2008)

I mix and match when I draw so there's not a exact way I do anything. 

In general, if I'm drawing a typical anthro something, it will have animal feet and humanlike hands with 4 or 3 fingers, like a typical cartoon character. Leg style, digigrade, plantigrade ETC varies with my mood. 

My central characters normally have 5 humanlike fingers on human hands, human like feet with a varying amount of toes.


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2008)

Mix of both, I suppose. Pawpads and claws abound, but the hands are still shaped like humans' hands (I like my opposable thumbs, dammit).


----------



## Cmdr-A (Aug 28, 2008)

Animal feet with digitigrade legs and 3 fingers and 1 thumb each finger much thicker to more so imitate a paw yet still hold a finger like shape with pads at the palm the tips of the finger and nails from the front.


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 29, 2008)

A little bit of both, depending on what I'm drawing and what looks best.


----------



## lawsuite (Aug 29, 2008)

you know, the more I try to draw bird anthros, the more the wing/arm-hand situation confuses me. I've never really gotten a  balance I'm personally satisfied with.


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Sep 14, 2008)

I draw animalistic feet, once I've drawn a little while more I'll hopefully know if I draw cartoony or realistic. Hopefully a good cross.

The hands are animal like, with pads and claws.


----------



## eevachu (Sep 14, 2008)

It completely depends on the character for me, I like trying out new things with different characters, otherwise it gets boring.


----------



## Kittiara (Sep 15, 2008)

It's dependent entirely upon the character for the feet, though I tend to draw hands as human hands, not paws, and also I don't draw pawpads on the hands.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 15, 2008)

I use human hands without pads for my anthros, and human feet WITH pads for his feet, though you never see them, he wears shoes


----------



## KenJKitsune (Sep 24, 2008)

I usually go with human like hands and feet. My only exception is with a lion/lioness; I try to incorporate more of the animal version of their feet.


----------



## Vesuro (Sep 25, 2008)

Normally humanoid, but with three fingers and a thumb, and four toes, and foot pads.


----------



## Bluecougar (Sep 25, 2008)

Human-like for hand,but more stockier and with pawpads.(or with hooves!)
and animal feet.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 26, 2008)

Went with 'human-like hands, animal feet'.  Anthro-raptors, yeah.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 29, 2008)

For the most part, human hands with animal feet. I like digitigrade. Though, depending on my mood, I'll sometimes blend animal and human features in the hand. I rarely do plantigrade, unless it's _really_ cartoony, or the animal is naturally plantigrade.

Birds, though... They're generally animal "hands" and animal feet.


----------



## dragoncrescent (Oct 1, 2008)

Usually I go with human-like hands and animal feet. There are, of course, exceptions and modifications. For the hands, if that species has padded paws, then I add those to the palms. If the natural animal already has basically plantigrade feet, I use that. It really just depends on what effect I'm going for and what looks better.


----------



## Trinity_Wolf1990 (Oct 1, 2008)

I usually draw wolves. but when i draw anthros i draw them with Human hands and animal feet.


----------



## Journey (Oct 5, 2008)

depends on the furry. In the current project I'm working on so of the furs have more human in them then animal or visaverca.  For my self though I guess I do alot of animal feet paws with humanish hands


----------



## Katastrofeas (Feb 20, 2009)

I like paws.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't freaking draw paws, especially "foot paws" as you could call 'em, even with references. Usually I end up cheating with my light box, lol. Any suggestions aside from not tracing?


----------

